# Malta • Two pictures per post • You journey begins here.



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

*Senglea, Malta...one one photo for this post*









Senglea by albireo2006


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

*Sliema Malta*









Sliema by albireo2006

Ghajn Tuffieha Beach









Ghajn Tuffieha Beach by albireo2006


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

*A cat, resting on a rock*









Cat by albireo2006

*Valletta Harbour, with view of Casino*









Blue by albireo2006


----------



## madriqueño (Dec 28, 2008)

I love Malta, I was there in may. Here are some pics.

*Marine Caves in Comino*




*Saint Peter's Pool near Marsaxlokk*, my favorite place in Malta


Saint Peter's Pool


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

Lovely photos madriqueño!  Well done!

*A traditional house in Malta*









House Facade by albireo2006

*Malta Harbour*









Harbour by albireo2006


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

amazing Malta!

:applause:


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

A lovely country indeed!


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

*Valletta Streets*









Narrow Alley by albireo2006

*Multiple flags in Malta*









Flags by albireo2006


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

*Mdina Malta*









Mdina Well by albireo2006

A building in Valletta, Malta









Facade by albireo2006


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

*Malta during winter*









Malta During Winter - Malta by whl.travel

*Luzzu, Malta*









Luzzu - Malta by whl.travel


----------



## madriqueño (Dec 28, 2008)

Your pics are simply perfect eusimcity4. Thanx man!!!!!!!!

Here are more pics taken with my humbre camera, hehehe.

*La Valleta*


*Azzure Window, Gozo Island*


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


**************************************************************************************************************

*SPAIN/ESPAÑA*

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=803176


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

And thank you for your Pictures! kay: Beautiful!


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

*Blue Lagoon
*








Blue Lagoon, Malta by WreckedDeco

*Mdina, Malta*









DSC_2717 by WreckedDeco


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

*Valletta*









DSC_2769 by WreckedDeco

*Busy Valletta*









DSC_2769 by WreckedDeco


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

*More from Blue Lagoon, Malta*


DSC_2699 by WreckedDeco, on Flickr

*1 of many forts in malta*


DSC_2700 by WreckedDeco, on Flickr


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

*Valletta Streets Uphill*


DSC_2783 by WreckedDeco, on Flickr

*Mdina, Malta*


DSC_2723 by WreckedDeco, on Flickr


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

*Mnajdra Temples*


Mnajdra Temples - Malta by whl.travel, on Flickr

*Gozo Harbour*


Gozo Harbour - Malta by whl.travel, on Flickr


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

*Malta Boat Tour*


Boat Tour Around Cottonera Waterfront - Malta by whl.travel, on Flickr

Cottonera, Malta


Cottonera - Malta by whl.travel, on Flickr


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

*Gozo's Narrow Streets*


Għawdex (Gozo) - Iċ-Ċittadella by Ivan-, on Flickr

*Cittadella, Malta*


Cittadella by Lincoln Grixti, on Flickr


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

*Firework Celebration!*


St. Mary Feast, Mqabba - August 2009 by Lincoln Grixti, on Flickr


Holding the Stars by Lincoln Grixti, on Flickr


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

*Fort St. Angelo*


Fort St. Angelo at Dawn by albireo2006, on Flickr

*St. Julians Bay*


St. Julian’s Bay MALTA by whc7294, on Flickr


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

*St. Georges Bay*


St. George’s Bay MALTA by whc7294, on Flickr

*Beautiful columns in Valletta*


Malta, Valletta by stephanrudolph, on Flickr


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

*The Road to Valletta, Malta*


Malta, Valletta/ Floriana by stephanrudolph, on Flickr

*Gozo, Malta*


Victoria Gozo MALTA by whc7294, on Flickr


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

*Mdina, Malta*


Mdina at night, Malta by stephanrudolph, on Flickr

*Inner Malta*


seguendo il sentiero by mauro.fi, on Flickr


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

*Sliema, Malta*


Sliema MALTA by whc7294, on Flickr

*Shoreline*


色彩豐富~ by goodspeed16, on Flickr


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

*Blue Lagoon*


Blue Lagoon  by laura.sera, on Flickr

*Sliema, Malta*


Shoreline by albireo2006, on Flickr


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

*Nightlife in Valletta, Malta*


Floodlit Arcade by albireo2006, on Flickr


Malta at night, Paceville by stephanrudolph, on Flickr


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

*Early Maltese morning*


Early Morning [EXPLORED - #275] by Light Student, on Flickr

*Façades*


Colourful Façades by albireo2006, on Flickr


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

*Central Malta*


Not the typical summer's sky by honigferd, on Flickr

*Harbour Sunset*


今天真是曲折離奇 by goodspeed16, on Flickr


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

*Sunset 2*


今天的船比較多 by goodspeed16, on Flickr

*Villa Rosa in Prembroke, Malta*


Villa Rosa by maistora, on Flickr


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

*Valletta - Garden*


Valletta,Malta by Lemmo2009, on Flickr

*Up the steps we go!*


Valletta,Malta by Lemmo2009, on Flickr


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

*Fireworks in Valletta*


52 by Cambridge Boatcrew, on Flickr

*Crashing Waves*


3 by Cambridge Boatcrew, on Flickr


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

Mellieha, Malta by leslievella64, on Flickr

*Jump in!*


Untitled by Cambridge Boatcrew, on Flickr


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

*Night Parking*


Duality by zaahr, on Flickr

*Valetta, Night*


Msida Cathedral - Malta by zaahr, on Flickr


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

*Valletta*


The other shore by blurredfoto, on Flickr


Beautiful tragic coast by blurredfoto, on Flickr


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

*Christmas in Malta*


Merchants Street, Valletta, Malta. Christmas 2011 by leslievella64, on Flickr


Merchants Street, Valletta, Malta. Christmas 2011 by leslievella64, on Flickr


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

*Festa tal-Vitorja, Mellieha, Malta*


Festa tal-Vitorja, Mellieha, Malta by leslievella64, on Flickr

*Pjazza Sant' Anna, Sliema, Malta*


Pjazza Sant' Anna, Sliema, Malta by leslievella64, on Flickr


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

*Streets of Valletta*


Valletta,Malta by Lemmo2009, on Flickr


Beautiful Alleyways by SDeb0003, on Flickr


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

*Sailing in Malta*


Beautiful Day for Sailing! by SDeb0003, on Flickr

*Traditional Facade*


Traditional Facade by SDeb0003, on Flickr


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

*St. John's Cathedral, Valletta*


St.John`s Cathedral,Valletta,Malta by Lemmo2009, on Flickr

*Fireworks*


Malta --- Zebbug --- fireworks by Drinu C, on Flickr


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

*Valletta*


Valletta,Malta by Lemmo2009, on Flickr


Valletta,Malta by Lemmo2009, on Flickr


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

*Serata nella fortezza
*

Serata nella fortezza by Elena Vlasova, on Flickr

*Valletta, Malta*


malta-22 by Michael-Timmins, on Flickr


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

*Water-fountain with "character"*


Festa tal-Vitorja, Mellieha, Malta by leslievella64, on Flickr

*Malta, Valletta*


Malta, Valletta by Adfoto, on Flickr


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

*Valletta*


Malta, Valletta by Adfoto, on Flickr

*St. Johns Cathedral, Inside*


Malta, Valletta by Adfoto, on Flickr


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

*Inside of Mount Carmel*


Malta, Valletta by Adfoto, on Flickr

*St. Domenic* 


Malta, Valletta by Adfoto, on Flickr


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

*Dawn in Malta*


Palm Dawn by barbelist, on Flickr

*Fort St. Elmo, Valletta*


Дорога в Форт Св. Эльма / Fort St. Elmo entrance by goodguy_spb, on Flickr


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

*Grand Harbour of Valletta*


Grand Harbour by albireo2006, on Flickr

*Valletta Fountians*


malta-58 by Michael-Timmins, on Flickr


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

*Blue Lagoon, Malta*


Blue Lagoon, Comino Malta by mrfrison, on Flickr

*Cruise Ship*


Martha Ann by albireo2006, on Flickr


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

*Gozo Harbour*


Azure Window Dwejra Gozo by Mario George Vella, on Flickr

*Sliema Malta*


Sliema Panorama by albireo2006, on Flickr


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

*Valletta Nightlife*


Malta 22 by A. Grewin, on Flickr

*Valletta, Malta*


Malta 2 by A. Grewin, on Flickr


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

*Valletta Harbour*


Malta 1 by A. Grewin, on Flickr

*Maltese Alley
*

Alley by albireo2006, on Flickr


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

*St. Lucia St. Valletta, Malta*


Guardians of Santa Lucia street by goodguy_spb, on Flickr

*Valletta Grand Harbour*


Grand Harbour Panorama by albireo2006, on Flickr


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

*Old Lazzaretto Hospital in Manoel Island, Malta*


Lazzaretto by albireo2006, on Flickr


Waterfront Ruins by albireo2006, on Flickr


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

*Valletta, Malta, Main Center*


Valletta by albireo2006, on Flickr


Senglea Point by albireo2006, on Flickr


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

*Valletta, Malta*


Sfilata by Elena Vlasova, on Flickr

*Dingi Cliffs, Malta*


Dingli cliffs, Malta by frans.sellies (off... to Norway!), on Flickr


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

_*Blue Lagoon, Malta*_


Blue Lagoon, Malta by radune, on Flickr


Blue Lagoon, Malta by radune, on Flickr


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

*St. Paul's Bay*


St Paul's Bay by radune, on Flickr


Saint Paul's bay by radune, on Flickr


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

*Shores of Malta*


The rock, its shadow by blurredfoto, on Flickr


Earth and Water by blurredfoto, on Flickr


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

*Magħtab, Malta*


Magħtab skies by blurredfoto, on Flickr

*Valletta Harbour*


The other shore by blurredfoto, on Flickr


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

*Green Balconies *


Green balconies (II) by blurredfoto, on Flickr


Green balconies (I) by blurredfoto, on Flickr


----------

